# BSNL Dataone Users Only



## Charley (May 11, 2005)

Hi,

Seems another month to go after the Download limit will come into action.

I'd like to know whether download from July [1GB limit] includes only files that are being downloaded, virus defintions, softwares 

                         or 

Does it also include browsing websites, checking emails, using Yahoo msgr cam and chat or any other chat softwares with video or audio, P2P downloads,etc.

Also please give me a software which I can use to record the usage daily.

Tks


----------



## shwetanshu (May 11, 2005)

It includes browsing, chatting, P2P, etc etc etc and not downloading only


----------



## Charley (May 11, 2005)

So then 1GB  is nothing . I do in a week about 1GB.

BTW how do they calculate chatting, video, on the usage limit ?


----------



## medigit (May 11, 2005)

best option is to use SOFTWARE to measure the DATA TRANSFER ie download and upload.


----------



## vysakh (May 11, 2005)

its not download limit BTW, its transfer limit


----------



## imcool (May 11, 2005)

it is the sum of complete upload and download both as vysakh mentioned so be careful with it.


----------



## icecoolz (May 11, 2005)

everything that goes in to your system thru the internet will be caluclated as D/L as everything is sent as a packet and hence will count to your D/L limit. Use softwares such as bandwidth meter to monitor your downloads.


----------



## shajan (May 21, 2005)

hi friends,  

i am also a new bsnl broadband user,

re. the broadband limit - there's no need to use any measuring device, in any case,    what u measure is not the final chargable by bsnl. as posted earlier - it includes everything in & out of ur pc.

there is a bsnl site - *10.240.43.216/webLogin.jsp 
you need to go there and log in with your user name & password - same that u use to connect in the first place,

click on the "Service Records" - you navigate further to view ur complete log time, in - out - kb used and so on.. BEWARE .. the site is very slow in fetching ur records, so be patient enough for the page to load even on a broadband.

copy them to a excel file and calculate what you want to..


----------



## saROMan (May 21, 2005)

*10.240.43.216/webLogin.jsp

Sorry, you cannot access portal because your explore is not Cookie-enabled. 

Please set your exploreCookie-enabled, and access portal again! 

This is what i get  ..WTF ...i have Cookies enabled...every site works fine Except this 1..Checked with Opera and IE Both..


----------



## shajan (May 21, 2005)

refresh again - Cntrl - Refresh, it will work for sure, is there any cookie blocker ? then disable for a while, until u get in.


----------



## rohanbee (May 21, 2005)

Well in my city it is going through its initial hiccups and it is always having a lot of down time, but once they come out of their initial problems i think it will be quite good.


----------



## shajan (May 21, 2005)

i crossed 5 gb in a week - make hay when the sun shines.!  :roll:


----------



## Calcatian (May 21, 2005)

DL+UL means d fun will be over evn b4 u leeched 1GB


----------



## shajan (May 22, 2005)

@ saROMan

if you are getting that cookie problem, don't worry - even i get it
all you have to do is to access the address bar and delete everything to the right of the IP address.

your address bar will then look like : *10.240.43.216
& hit the refresh button.

try & let me know - how many of you could access the above.


----------



## Charley (May 22, 2005)

shajan said:
			
		

> @ saROMan
> 
> if you are getting that cookie problem, don't worry - even i get it
> all you have to do is to access the address bar and delete everything to the right of the IP address.
> ...



It works now & BTW what should be taken for calculation , is it FLOW[kb] or FEE[cent]?

I had to edit this post to include this as well, i got the service record for the previous month quickly but the current month that is MAY[5] is not being processed even after 20 mins, this will not do us any good if it doesnt show the latest month so its better to use softwares.


----------



## shajan (May 22, 2005)

its the flow (kb) column to be considered.
cut & paste into excel the whole thing page by page.

the flow column will not be in correct format, so u can't add the total.
the way out is

in a new column in excel you write this formula  =LEN(F9)
replace the F9 with whatever is ur column,

next column =REPLACE(F9,0+J9,1,"X")
next column =VALUE(REPLACE(K9,J9,1,""))

now that u will get a value field, u can total this column
next column u divide the kb field with 1024, then u get Mb.
then somewhere on the top you divide the Mb with 1024 to Gb.

you have the TOTAL used so far, - have fun


----------



## shajan (May 22, 2005)

re. the 20 min wait, no way, u just ensure that the status window shows some progress, lest u need to click again.
the whole thing progress till 38% and then will fetch the records,

u only have to do it once, then copy it to ur excel file, next time u need not go to that page again. just ensure that the total records in the excel matches with their record.

well, there site & all that database management is a crude one, we just live with that.
however - it is not a official site, so no complaints, 
they just incorporated it from US and trying to adapt it to our climate,  so the calculation is in US cents. 

 now u know why they are giving free till june.


----------



## Charley (May 22, 2005)

Tks for the procedure, but have u thought how many users are gonna do this?   


Alternate/Easier means is use a softie and gives u the complete picture.

 

BTW the 38% doesnt work, it just stays still.


----------



## shajan (May 22, 2005)

those who like to know now - they have to take some pain to do these procedures  OR

wait until BSNL provides with a stable measuring device.
it has its own teething probs.

re. softies, i prefer not to load many of them working simultaneously. there is no more space in the task bar, i am sure the same is the case with all.

another option is to note the UL/DL when u disconnect from the dialer application., but in the event of a crash - its gone.

"BTW the 38% doesnt work, it just stays still.  "

after 38% it will jump directly to 100% fetching all the records.


----------



## Charley (May 22, 2005)

BSNL gonna give measuring device, never dude dont ever think about that? 


Here BSNL guys are feeling the heat with customers head banging them for soln for problems, till date still pending ......


----------



## shajan (May 22, 2005)

why not !
a log accessable by customers will surely come through.

those using the BSNL - NETONE have a site where they could monitor their usage. a well designed and a fast one too.

the same will come thru for DATAONE.

the prob with BSNL is that they do not have young blood in their service,
all the oldies are well trained to operate switch board & plugging jacks,

so the few young techies have to do them all, hence the delay.
b,coz of that we are getting it free till june.
if they can't fix this, we can expect to get free for a further period of 3 months. ( let's hope they don't fix it)


----------



## Charley (May 22, 2005)

shajan said:
			
		

> if they can't fix this, we can expect to get free for a further period of 3 months. ( let's hope they don't fix it)



My vote too.....


----------



## shyam911 (May 23, 2005)

That's one crappy site. The portal is totally messed up. Why would i install simplified chinese fonts???


----------



## shajan (May 23, 2005)

well ! nice question !
our pc is full of chinese parts, hence it is asking for the fonts.

the software itself is imported from china / made for US.


----------



## Charley (May 23, 2005)

shyam911 said:
			
		

> That's one crappy site. The portal is totally messed up. Why would i install simplified chinese fonts???



Not only is it messed up, it doesnt give the service records for the current month. I had to wait for almost 20 mins but still didnt get the info. Finally  ignored it.


----------



## shajan (May 27, 2005)

*   hello friends ! *

its been quite long - some one posted into this forum thread !

This should be good news for all of you!
Those asking for a software to monitor their Broadband Usage.

here's the site from where u could download :

- *www.majorgeeks.com/download4326.html

it's called the BW Meter ! mind u all - its a Shareware Program - so u know what to do.

let me know ur views !   Happy Measuring


----------



## shajan (May 27, 2005)

hi again,

once again - to let u know i don't use the above program, as i do not like to run so many programmes simultaneously,

lately - the portal site that i told abt HAS BECOME VERY FAST ! IT NOW COMES IN A BLINK. 

Those who tried before may want to give it a try again. !


----------



## damnthenet (May 27, 2005)

icecoolz said:
			
		

> everything that goes in to your system thru the internet will be caluclated as D/L as everything is sent as a packet and hence will count to your D/L limit. Use softwares such as bandwidth meter to monitor your downloads.


Yes. The is the best advice offerable.


----------



## damnthenet (May 27, 2005)

Why not request BSNL to include the upload/download calculator in their client itself?


----------



## medigit (May 28, 2005)

is DATAONE down in KOLKATA?


----------



## rajzoo1 (May 28, 2005)

CAn anyone tell me that in how many cities the DATAONE service is launched...Also provide the list if you can....


----------



## naveenpoddar (May 28, 2005)

YEs from last two days it was giving some problem in connecting. 

But from today its fine again .....


----------



## keanu_reeves (May 29, 2005)

can any one please tell me how to install my broadband modem directly on my hub 
i am using a cross-over cable to connect MT880 and the uplink port of my hub. but i cannot ping the modem from any of the PC and even the broadband does not connect via hub although the broadband get's connected when i connect the modem directly to my ethernet card. please help


----------



## khandu (May 29, 2005)

DATAone has its own website

www.dataone.in 

it is going to show u ur usage once the meter starts

and its giving awesome speed at moment.. but i had heard its only till june


----------



## shyam911 (May 29, 2005)

The site sucks big time. Why in the world would i want to install chinese simplified fonts (it keeps asking me everytime i visit da site). 
anyways I was able to get the service records for the month of may as well as the others without delay. But i was wondering about something

The records are displayed thus
1. Service Name 
2. Start Time 
3. Stop Time 
4. User IP 
5. Flow[KB] 
6. Duration 
7. Fee[Cent] ....Cent??? I did not know we switched from paisa to cent


----------



## drgrudge (May 30, 2005)

Suddenly i have a doubt. 
Is the unlimited transfer time, gonna end this month or next month?


----------



## shyam911 (May 30, 2005)

Party time will be over on 30-june


----------



## Hulo (May 30, 2005)

shyam911 said:
			
		

> The site sucks big time. Why in the world would i want to install chinese simplified fonts (it keeps asking me everytime i visit da site).
> ....
> 7. Fee[Cent] ....Cent??? I did not know we switched from paisa to cent



They must have outsourced the monitoring job to China   
BTW, could you correlate the Fee with the transferred data? Also, from which day of the month the billing starts? Earlier, it appears that the billing for a month used to start from 20th of the previous month. But in May, till 29th, the details are being shown under May only.


----------



## Hulo (May 30, 2005)

medigit said:
			
		

> is DATAONE down in KOLKATA?



Not exactly down but extremely slow. Many of the sites are not opening.


----------



## medigit (May 30, 2005)

yes ,
          DATAONE has definately slowed down in KOLKATA.dont know when it will pick up.


----------



## shyam911 (May 30, 2005)

*Hulo Wrote*


> They must have outsourced the monitoring job to China
> BTW, could you correlate the Fee with the transferred data? Also, from which day of the month the billing starts? Earlier, it appears that the billing for a month used to start from 20th of the previous month. But in May, till 29th, the details are being shown under May only.



The billing month still starts from 21st of every month for me. And BTW i was not able to correlate  the fee and the data transferred. in fact i tried and i ended up confused


----------



## shajan (Jun 11, 2005)

*BSNL has decided to reduce the charges for DataOne service.*

hi guys ! GOOD NEWS !

i am too lazy to type, hence i copied what appears below from BSNL news :  

For all the customers of DataOne taking modem on monthly rental basis from BSNL, the
installation charges have been reduced to Rs. 250=00 with immediate effect.


In case of customer purchasing modem on outright purchase basis from BSNL, the
installation charges are waived off with immediate effect.


The security deposit (non-refundable) of Rs. 500=00 while renting modem from BSNL is
made refundable for all customers of DataOne including existing customers.


----------



## naveenpoddar (Jun 11, 2005)

Will the existing customer get this 250 discount on installation charge.

and what is  mean by "modem on outright purchase basis"


----------



## shajan (Jun 11, 2005)

i am not sure re. the first part, needs clarification from bsnl.

re. the modem on outright purchase.

bsnl is selling that chinese modem for 2K. or on rental @ 100 pm.


----------



## Charley (Jun 12, 2005)

The new customers are lucky then. Nobody is really worried abt the price of the connection or modem,  etc........

Everybody is  worried abt the TRANSFER LIMIT which xpires this month end


----------



## mohit (Jun 13, 2005)

hey guyz i just got my dataone connection today ... but unluckily i dint get the 500 bucks off for installation on purchase of the modem ... anyways i have some questions ..

1. how do i get my email id and monitor my account usage ? shud i just use my username and password (the one which i use to connect to the internet ) on the dataone website ??  i tried that but it says invalid username/pw.

2. how do i know my download/upload limit ?

3. Best and easy software to monitor my dload/upload limit ? i need it now as i dont have the unltd usage till 30th june.


----------



## shajan (Jun 13, 2005)

*spend ur time*

please spend some time @ this forum & read all the posts, u get all the answers here & everything has been discussed b4.


----------



## plasmafire (Jun 15, 2005)

Heh heh .. after Jun 30, no more free lunch 4 u guyz...


----------



## selva1966 (Jun 15, 2005)

There are rumours going around that it will be extended up to September 2005.

Anybody can confirm this news.

*forum.seo4india.com/Good_News-t1403.html


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 15, 2005)

^^ 
Well selva1966, these rumours have been floating ever since BSNL announced that till july there wont be data transfer limit. Check the braodband sticky at the general section. 

However it will be good if that thing happens


----------



## jagaqua9 (Jun 18, 2005)

There is one and only one a_s_s_hole in whole of INDIA and that is Govt of INdia-they have confused and screwed the whole data one business- bloody buro-crates


----------



## selva1966 (Jun 18, 2005)

Jagaqua9, however angry you may be about Govt. of India which incidentally protects you do not use unparlimentary words in this forum.

This is a very decent forum.

The MODS are very strict here


----------



## Charley (Jun 19, 2005)

jagaqua9 said:
			
		

> There is one and only one a_s_s_hole in whole of INDIA and that is Govt of INdia-they have confused and screwed the whole data one business- bloody buro-crates



BSNL gave u free transf limit for more than 5 months and u call them names. 

Tell me which other connect gave free transf before Dataone came into the picture

 

BTW I'm hoping they extend the period from june to Sept.


----------



## thecyclone2k (Jun 19, 2005)

I feel the people at dataone (and most broadband isps, just searched in google and found most have such crappy 1gb limit so, for now dataone is better than others) still live in 80s who think a mb is quite large to store files. They say this is the testing period and the rates shall be changed as per market conditions. The site says - * The above tariff will be an  Introductory Promotional Tariff for a period of Six months from the date of the commercial launch.* So, one month of chaos, I have to use dialup again for a month, dataone just for really important jobs (like downloading large files). So, hopefully, they throw a glance of mercy to us fellow countrymen. 

*www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm

Till now, it has not much prob(server jams like route busy in mobiles) to 'em I guess with so, many people using it so, they should increase the limit. Even, they don't provide that good speed as we expect from 256kbps but, I what more do we expect from BSNL. I am satisfied with this only. The 1st day, I got 150kbps to 300kbps download speed, I guess by mistake they had put my phone line to 3mbps socket.

I registered before 31st March but, got connection working from May1st. So, I am wondering will I get this unlimited transfer feature. If not so, then I am in road begging to pay for my bills. I have downloads gigs of stuff in 1.20months. I would even have downloaded more damn, my hard disk has no more space and I did something wrong to my cd-rw.

*forum.seo4india.com/Good_News-t1403.html

Hope there would be something like the above for everyone. Anyways, I am taking up the risk and would get a cd-writer from someone and download as much I can in 11 more days! Even the authorites in my place dunno exactly it is free or not, ridiculous but, true! 

1gb limit shall be consumed if you just use internet 2-3hours daily without anything downloading due to images, flash files, etc. and etc. So, it is like tieing our legs and being asked to run. If anyone don't cross the limit they are really n00bs, and don't deserve to use internet.

I am just waiting for the time when we have ISP wars like Mobile Service Provider war going on right now!

Fingers crossed, I hope they would extend free time for few more months.
Rightly said on above posts, party time ends on 30th June!


----------



## calvin (Jun 19, 2005)

try download manager at www.softpedia.com


----------



## selva1966 (Jun 19, 2005)

What


----------



## Charley (Jun 20, 2005)

calvin said:
			
		

> try download manager at www.softpedia.com




How is this related to the post ??


----------



## thecyclone2k (Jun 21, 2005)

Might be windows confusion. Maybe he had various windows/ tabs open.


----------



## Charley (Jun 21, 2005)

thecyclone2k said:
			
		

> Might be windows confusion. Maybe he had various windows/ tabs open.



But how does that bring up the quote I brought in the post ??


----------



## keanu_reeves (Jul 2, 2005)

how to monitor trafic if the modem itself is used as a server


----------



## Charley (Jul 2, 2005)

u can use softwares such as BWmeter, Down2home to monitor the traffic or log in to a/c details and check service records for each day.


----------



## anubhav_har (Aug 7, 2005)

i donwloaded so much earlier before that one day bsnl started giving me download rates of 1mbps. i don;t know how. that day i downloaded around 25gb. Now it s**cks. But somewhere they are not cheating us. They are giving 1gb as 1024mb


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 8, 2005)

All of us did the same mistake and who is responsible for the same? We ourselves or BSNL? 

What's the connection speed that you have? 25gb in a day..???


----------



## cyrux (Aug 8, 2005)

Hopes the limits will be removed soonl..i m dying for that day...altest a NU plan will do


----------



## seshadri (Dec 18, 2005)

i am using dataone bb sevice.i am unable to change my password.the message says 'error on page'can anyone guide me?


----------



## seshadri (Dec 18, 2005)

i have windows xp os. i am unable to configure in tools >internet options.the message says 'the operatin has been cancelled due to hestriction in the computer.'though i am the only user and login as administrator. help me.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 18, 2005)

^^^
even i had such a prob
the cookies were bein blocked

ie by the firewall

i disable the firewall whenever i wanna check my usage

i use Zone alarmPro by the way


----------



## h_kunte (Dec 18, 2005)

*www.shaplus.com*

Hey guys.....There is a software available on www.shaplus.com which has been made especially to track data usage for dataone broadband users.....Its very accurate & you can track ur data usage WITHOUT logging on to the "lick a$$" dataone website...

Also, can anyone tell me whether there is a free e-mail id which is provided to dataone user? Mine is da Rs. 500 p.m. home plan, & I wasnt provided with any e-mail id...

Looking for replies......

Peace


----------



## desertwind (Dec 18, 2005)

Please post all queries regarding DataOne on the Sticky Thread. This one is pretty old and now needs to be locked. reporting.


----------



## con_tester (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeah there is allready a Thread...


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks to whoever bumped this old thread. Use the stick in General for all queries regarding Dataone. Locking this thread.


----------

